# On IVF waiting list but conceived naturally. Do I need to tell them ?



## Blue22

So I’m on the waiting list to commence first cycle of IVF. I have had all the pre checks but waiting for the first “treatment” appointment I was told it will be aprox end of oct/start November. 

But… I’ve just got a BFP! Im really really anxious and our wait for IVF has been a long one after backlogs from covid. I’m not sure if I tell the fertility clinic?

If I do will they give me an early scan ect? Or not because it was natural, will they now simply discharge me ? I’m very anxious that if this pregnancy is unsuccessful Il be at the back of the IVF list again . I have very low AMH so don’t really have time on my side. 

Any one been in this situation ?

thanks 🥰


----------



## Positive20

Hi.
I haven’t been in this situation (absolute congrats - this is lovely news).
I can’t see the IVF clinic doing an early scan, they’ll only do that with patients who have had IVF. 
I would leave telling them till you are 12 weeks and in the “safe zone”.


----------



## VanGn

Blue22 said:


> So I’m on the waiting list to commence first cycle of IVF. I have had all the pre checks but waiting for the first “treatment” appointment I was told it will be aprox end of oct/start November.
> 
> But… I’ve just got a BFP! Im really really anxious and our wait for IVF has been a long one after backlogs from covid. I’m not sure if I tell the fertility clinic?
> 
> If I do will they give me an early scan ect? Or not because it was natural, will they now simply discharge me ? I’m very anxious that if this pregnancy is unsuccessful Il be at the back of the IVF list again . I have very low AMH so don’t really have time on my side.
> 
> Any one been in this situation ?
> 
> thanks 🥰


Definitely tell your clinic of your great news! They would need that welcoming news as at least they have blessings come their way. At least their attention can be given to other women still waiting. And yes, you might go back to them, but let us hope not. So best to treat the steps the right way. Congratulations and good luck!


----------

